# Stripping Borders



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

I have 2 beautiful young Border Terriers, Bailey & Roo, both 11 month old. It is the first time I have had Borders....... always had Pugs in the past, so I am looking for a bit of advice as to Stripping their coats.
What age would you recommend I get them stripped?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Roo said:


> I have 2 beautiful young Border Terriers, Bailey & Roo, both 11 month old. It is the first time I have had Borders....... always had Pugs in the past, so I am looking for a bit of advice as to Stripping their coats.
> What age would you recommend I get them stripped?


Hi Roo!

I saw the thread title and thought you were after some decorating advice! 

I am not sure about stripping as Molly only ever gets clipped or shaved. There were some threads not long ago regarding stripping, but think it was a lady who was a groomer wanting advice about a westie ( and he couldn't be stripped as he has been clipped before).

Hopefully somebody will be here soon with some advice. xx


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Hi Roo!
> 
> I saw the thread title and thought you were after some decorating advice!
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle!
Thanks Molly's mum xx::laugh:


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

they should be ready now ,if there hair comes out with a gentle tug there ready also should be ready to get rid of there winter coat


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'd like to strip them myself.........what kind of technique is used?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hi Roo.

I found this for you to look at until somebody else can help.
Keeley. xx 

clubs.akc.org/btcoa/research/groomguide.html from the BTCA Grooming Guide.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Roo,

At 11 months of age they should be ready now to be stripped, when i got our first border i bought the Kate Irving Dvd, on how to strip a border terrier, it was brilliant. it shows you step by step how to do it.

i've got a grooming table but a piece of carpet on a firm surface will do.
use a brush on the dog first and give it a good brush. i usually begin around the neck and along the back first, gently get hold of a small amount of the long hairs, with your finger and thumb and give a gently tug if the coat is blown and ready it will come out very easy. When the coat is blown it will have a partin down the center of the back. once you have mastered the neck and back, i begin on the shoulders and down the legs. I also use chalk on my fingers as it give a better grip when puling the hair. A stripping knife can be used but always becareful to use it as an aid to pulling the coat out and not cutting the coat when used in corectly. around the feet to tidy them up i use small grooming scissors and trim and long hairs. the beard very often does not need a lot off attention, just a little bit of a tidy up do not use scissors for this bit. On the ears use finger and thumb and pull and long hairs off the ears will then look very neat. The tail will need doing as well and the very tip will need rounding off this i do some times use the stripping knife to tidy up. Place your thumb along the tail until you thumb nail is at the end of the tail, anything that is over this can be taken off. You should then have a nice tail that looks like a carrot. 

if you want any more advice please get in touch

Anne


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Hi Roo.
> 
> I found this for you to look at until somebody else can help.
> Keeley. xx
> ...


Thanks Keeley,
I'll have a look at that later tonight

xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

aurora said:


> Hi Roo,
> 
> At 11 months of age they should be ready now to be stripped, when i got our first border i bought the Kate Irving Dvd, on how to strip a border terrier, it was brilliant. it shows you step by step how to do it.
> 
> ...


Hi Anne,
Thanks for taking the time to reply in such detail. That really has helped. Couple of questions: when you pull the hair, do you pull right from the base touching the skin. How long roughly does it take to strip a whole dog? I think I'll invest in the DVD you mentioned.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Roo said:


> Hi Anne,
> Thanks for taking the time to reply in such detail. That really has helped. Couple of questions: when you pull the hair, do you pull right from the base touching the skin. How long roughly does it take to strip a whole dog? I think I'll invest in the DVD you mentioned.


Hi Roo

when you pull the hair you pull from the end of the coat hold on to around half an inch possibly, this then leaves the undercoat, other wise you would have a bald dog. they look so different when they have been stripped there coat will then be very soft for approx 8 weeks until the new coat grows back.

I can strip Meg in about 2hrs, when she has a full strip, Poppy her coat is a good one to roll, this is what a lot of show people do, so that there dog constantly looks good to be shown. to do this you are pulling any long hairs out as and when you see them, so once a week she gets a tidy up, Poppy is not so keen on being stripped, but she will put up with the tidy up as it only lasts about 20-30 mins, this includes teeth, nail clipping etc.

meg is a sweetie to strip, the last time i did her a month ago, we were out on the lawn and i started doing a bit, and before you know it i've got a half stripped dog:thumbsup: meg is 13 and half months old, she had a tidy up at 5 months, a full strip at 8 months and was stripped out again nearly a month ago.

hope this helps

Anne


----------

